# just joined



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

hi evryone, as the post says just joined up so here a a couple of pics of the car by the way where would i put the ttoc badge cos debadged the car after i took the pics and were will i put the window stickers any help thanks 
[/img]
















[/img]
















thanks for looking cant wait to get my pack roll on six weeks.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Car looks great. just needs lowering and smoked corners. IMO

I had the same problem with the badge and stickers. I put one sticker in my daily drive and one in the small side window of the TT. I put the badge on the bottom edge of my Autohaus Wolfsburg numberplate surround so it's not on the paintwork.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome,
Nice car you have there. Most put the TTOC stickers in the rear side windows low down. All you need to do now is get to some local meets and run outs. Keep checking the events board for a meet near you or contact your area rep for any info.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice I love the quattro stickers in the windows


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

love it

how do i go about joining the tt owners club etc


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome and nice car. Enjoy it.

Have a look at ttoc.co.uk should be able to work out how to join on there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

shell said:


> love it
> 
> how do i go about joining the tt owners club etc


Click on my sig pic to take you straight to the TTOC site


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

shell said:


> love it
> 
> how do i go about joining the tt owners club etc


Have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

